# how have you all redone your trunks?



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

I am finally giving the trunk on my 66 some much needed attention.

It had plenty of surface rust and scaling with some pinholes, but not too bad. i've prepped it and will be painting it with black paint-over-rust treatment. Not doing any metalwork to fix holes now...just patching. Will eventually replace the trunk pan.

Not going for showroom or stock appearance, just utilitarian freshen up. My package tray at the rear window leaks from the typical issues there (and I am not addressing it anytime soon), so may use a material than can still handle some occasional water exposure. Considering carpet as opposed to the factory vinyl mat thing. Any recommendations on material?

I also want to replace my current bottle jack with something new (that doesn't leak  ). any suggestions?

any other cool ideas for secure storage/organization would be appreciated!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Well for me the OE trunk was rusted out at the center not the normal left & right corners by the tubs.
So it was a full pan, braces, supports, prep, prime, and paint.
Once that was completed I used GM splatter paint and then satin clear coated it.
New mat, restored factory jack assembly, and a period-correct way to sow my travel tools and jack.

I've recently redone my truck due to a weatherstrip issue but the process was the same.
This round I decided to do the jack over in the Robbins Egg Blue, why?? just because.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Well for me the OE trunk was rusted out at the center not the normal left & right corners by the tubs.
> So it was a full pan, braces, supports, prep, prime, and paint.
> Once that was completed I used GM splatter paint and then satin clear coated it.
> New mat, restored factory jack assembly, and a period-correct way to sow my travel tools and jack.
> ...



Looks fantastic! If I was going full stock, I'd go for that look. Super tidy.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Step one done. looks better already.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

ylwgto said:


> Step one done. looks better already.


Use some of the truck bed paint. It has a slight texture finish, is a low gloss black, and the stuff gets real hard when dried. I use it on my brother's old truck and like the results where I am looking to protect something that is not going to see paint. I do use a primer/rust converter/etching primer depending on the condition of the metal. Then spray it right on. Comes in cans and can be bought at most auto stores. However, use what you need the first go around as it never seems to fail that the tip will clog up (which I can replace with another paint can tip) or the siphon going into the paint can plugs up (which I can't replace) and I have a can half used that can't be used again.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Jr how do you keep it from sliding? I ratchet strapped my tool box to the spare. !2" WIDE VELCO? It looks nice but Missouri drivers like to pull out in front of people. ....


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

I like it Junior! I used the ‘60s blue loop carpet
From Ames And got the 6.5logo version,got some extra and went up the sides and top shelf some, Found a decent blue divided mesh box at Amaz,added a few Pont patches, then tools, water, svc manuals and used a small Ratchet web strap to hold it in, turned out ok ,& added a clean agent Ext H3 Hail Mary , a lot quieter back there


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Here's what I did, fixed all the pin holes, painted, then Flex seal sprayed it then used a white fleck stone paint from menards, thin grey carpet glued in to show the body groves. Tool box with everything I could pack into it from fire extinguisher, jumper cables, tools, bulbs, rags, and of course bailing wire and duct tape 👍 bought the rear seat card and put it on the trunk side to cover the x member support, have my amp and sub woofer on the shelf, moved the spare to the middle because it interfered with the electric antenna. It's a rally 1 with a BF Goodrich redline that will fit the car if needed, and '68 lug nuts because I liked the black insert, I welded a 13/16" bolt cut off to the 1/4-20 threaded hook and riveted the hold down loop to the floor so the top lug holds the wheel down and the others are bolted through the wheel and it holds my jack in the bag down tight, finished off with Eddie Motor Sports billet hinges.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Jetzster said:


> I like it Junior! I used the ‘60s blue loop carpet
> From Ames And got the 6.5logo version,got some extra and went up the sides and top shelf some, Found a decent blue divided mesh box at Amaz,added a few patches, then tools, water, svc manuals and used a small Ratchet web strap to hold it in, turned out ok ,& added a clean agent Ext Hail Mary , a lot quieter back there
> View attachment 145032
> View attachment 145033


Looks great !!!


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Thanks Baaad, yours is well balanced, And I always forget about using Flex Seal🤫handy stuff


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

You guys have nice trunks (can I say that?)!

I have the same question as 67. How do you guys keep accesories from sliding around...are the toolboxes screwed to the trunk pan? I ask because I have multiple inside out dents in my rear lower quarters from donuts and "junk in the trunk" flingin around (younger days). Would like to avoid that now!


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

My toolbox is screwed down 👍


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Added a few small hooks for the horizontal ratchet belts loopedcsroundto attach to,
Small clip bungies can be attached to the mesh box top eyelets to secure across any top openings as needed ,
a little Industrial Velcro on the bottoms helps as well , 
& a few wide rubber Bands can pretty much hold tools tight and together in the pockets till needed


----------



## grotto107 (Sep 13, 2017)

I used the truck bed paint like PontiacJim . It's bulletproof.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Used POR 15 on the trunk floor. But like Jets idea with the carpet. Especially to quiet things down


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

ylwgto said:


> You guys have nice trunks (can I say that?)!
> 
> I have the same question as 67. How do you guys keep accesories from sliding around...are the toolboxes screwed to the trunk pan? I ask because I have multiple inside out dents in my rear lower quarters from donuts and "junk in the trunk" flingin around (younger days). Would like to avoid that now!


Me too. One day I got rambunctious with the accelerator pedal, having some fun around a corner and head a big thunk from the rear of the car. Then I remembered, oh no, that torque converter from my friend's garage is still in the trunk. Oops.😟

I do have the typical rust issues as well in my trunk. My on topic question is this, are the replacement trunk pieces welded in, bolted, body glue? How do you install them? This has always been a project that intimidates me so I just covered it up.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

where is a good source for that rear seat card? It is actually cardboard or more like masonite? I like Baaaad65's idea to put it on the trunk side of the x-member and was already thinking about affixing some sound deadener matting to the back if the board is strong enough...or making my own out of a piece of masonite


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

NPD has This and they have separate jute padding and also really great stick-on foil backed sound-deadener sheets that I used thruout the car floors and doors also


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Jetzster said:


> NPD has This and they have separate jute padding also


Cool. Any idea what it is made from?


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Not sure about their back board but guess prob a lite Masonite? , could add the jute to it (the pieces Of hairy foam Kinda all glued together) but have to use spray on adhesive on it

Hushmat with the foil backing worked for me on the board cause all you do is cut , peel and stick, use the little roller they sell it helps a lot, used it under carpet on most of the floors and on the trunk divider board and also inside the doors, it became different car on the inside sound wise, a lower nicer sound,some people like loud inside but I prefer quieter inside, ok if it’s louder outside , Adds a little weight but I’m not into racing so no biggie


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Baaad65 said:


> My toolbox is screwed down 👍


love the angry goat on that toolbox.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

ylwgto said:


> Cool. Any idea what it is made from?


It was from NPD and it's just heavy paper board flat black I think on both sides, it's made for the other side of seat crossmember. I made a template out of cardboard for each side to get the curve cut right, only about 50 trips in and out of the trunk


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

ylwgto said:


> love the angry goat on that toolbox.


Thanks, had my sign guy make up some in different colors from a picture I found...it's the Baaad Goat


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Sorry I read right over that you have a leak and don't plan on addressing it. With that said I would avoid carpet.
Just make sure whatever you coat the pan with is a good thick water-repelling product as you will be needing this protection in between cleanups. 
I also wouldn't stow anything in the trunk that isn't in a water-resistant type container.
Just makes clean up that much easier.

As far as keeping things put, non-slip pads and/or velcro work great without putting holes in the pan.

Cheers.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Finished the trunk this eve. Very happy with the results.

Borrowed Jetzster's extinguisher location idea and Baaad65's location of the cardboard behind the seat crossmember (added sound barrier foam also). 

It's a cheapo redo with Rustoleum roll on rust paint, a Home Depot 5x7 area rug cut to fit (nearly perfect fit) and an Amazon catch-all storage bin, but WAY better than the rusty mess it was before. The spare tire I mounted onto the extra rim I had cost more than the whole job.

Thanks for all the ideas.


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Looks great ylw!😀👍


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks good.  Keep an eye on that carpet after any rain.

The location of the fire-x just makes good sense.
Can tell you I have seen more than one mounted in the engine bay WTF?
I want to get out of the car first and foremost and then assess the situation before popping the hood.
Trunk fires are rarer


----------

